# Anaheim, where can a Norcal roadie ride



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

January is a brutal work month for me, I am traveling Monday through Friday every week. The last week of the month I am headed to Anaheim for a week and since it is at least an "Option" for me to drive, rather than fly, I am considering doing and taking my bike. When my co-workers are still asleep I plan to put in some early morning miles, but where. Help me out with some areas to target, I should have enough time for around 35 miles.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Grew up in Anaheim, but not a road rider. But some interesting rides that can be had are taking the Santa Ana River trail to Huntington Beach. 

Or if you plan to drive, you can get some country road type riding going down Santiago Road which is near the Cleveland National Forest at the far end of the city of Orange. 

This map has the bike routes through OC. 
http://www.octa.net/pdf/bwmap_full.pdf


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

+1 for the Santa Ana river trail. No lights or cars, and during the week not to much foot traffic to deal with. About 60 miles round trip from Green River to the beach and back.


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*That's the ticket, Thanks!*

I will find the river trail from my hotel and hit it each day. I don't think I will have the time to make it to the beach though. :blush2:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

Rondo said:


> I will find the river trail from my hotel and hit it each day. I don't think I will have the time to make it to the beach though. :blush2:


Depending on where you're staying in Anaheim and where you get on the trail, it would be about 30 miles round trip to the beach.


----------

